# Best Roomette on Amtrak Superliner!



## kenbyrddogg (May 27, 2017)

I've been assigned rommette #6 on a Superliner train to Washington DC.

Should I ask for a different rommette? Are the ones on the ends a better preference in terms of noise?


----------



## Pere Flyer (May 27, 2017)

I traveled in roomette No. 6 when I last took the TE from FTW to CHI. I didn't have any noise issues. The compartment is near the middle on the second level but slightly on one end, if my memory is correct.


----------



## jersey42 (May 27, 2017)

When I have a choice, I always pick 5 or 6.

I prefer to be upstairs. I avoid 9 and 10 because it can be a little noisy next to the doors. I also avoid 2, because it is near the bathroom and coffee area. Others like 2, because of location. That said, I would take any of the upstairs roomettes, as the negatives I mentioned are not that significant for me.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 27, 2017)

Stay where you are  !!!!

Have Fun


----------



## dlagrua (May 27, 2017)

Best is a subjective word, difficult to apply to everyone's taste. Some people prefer the roomettes on the lower lever as they rock less, are close to the bathroom and, away from much foot traffic and easier to leave from.. Others prefer the upper level as there is less train noise, the view can be better and you don't have to climb the stairs to reach the diner or sightseer lounge. Some prefer center car location for the smoothest ride. It never bothered us being close to the coffee stand. Passengers only go there in the morning and its usually not that noisy there but occasionally it could be.


----------



## oregon pioneer (May 27, 2017)

jersey42 said:


> When I have a choice, I always pick 5 or 6.
> 
> I prefer to be upstairs. I avoid 9 and 10 because it can be a little noisy next to the doors. I also avoid 2, because it is near the bathroom and coffee area. Others like 2, because of location. That said, I would take any of the upstairs roomettes, as the negatives I mentioned are not that significant for me.


^^ What he said. I always avoid #2 because of, not the coffee stand, but the banging of the bathroom door in the night. My favorites are 3-4-5-6. I have never been assigned #9 or #10 because I tend to book early (the default on early booking is #2, so I assume it's numerical order).

Just an FYI - I just booked a trip for next winter, was assigned the default of #2, and THEN when I asked for #5 or #6, the price went UP -- I assume because the "one at this price" had just been taken, and wouldn't be released by the system until after the change was finished! The agent said, "oh, I know how to do this" -- and she cancelled the original reservation, started over, then asked for #5 BEFORE pressing the "book this trip" button. That worked to give me back my low-bucket price.


----------



## SarahZ (May 27, 2017)

I tend to choose #5 or #6 whenever possible, as they are away from the doors, the restroom, and the coffee pot. In my experience, that means the least amount of human-related noise.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 27, 2017)

My preference is 3-8, but I will take any upstairs over the lower level.


----------



## ehbowen (May 27, 2017)

My preference is upstairs, but I will take any sleeper accommodation in preference to any coach class airline seat....


----------



## Rail Freak (May 27, 2017)

ehbowen said:


> My preference is upstairs, but I will take any sleeper accommodation in preference to any coach class airline seat....


Amen, Brotha!!!


----------



## Woodcut60 (May 29, 2017)

Like oregon pioneer I tend to book early and I always get Roomette #2 (must be the default on early booking). No. 2 is fine with me, it's near the coffee maker and the bathroom, and quite often the SCA is in No. 1 and I like chatting with him/her. I've never been in a Roomette on the lower level.


----------



## me_little_me (May 29, 2017)

No matter which one, it is better than coach! And better than not taking a vacation, if that's what you're doing.


----------



## nshvlcat (May 29, 2017)

I just rode out to LA in Room 11 and back to NOLA in Room 11. Absolutely no complaints. Loved the lower level.


----------



## Dakota 400 (May 30, 2017)

nshvlcat said:


> I just rode out to LA in Room 11 and back to NOLA in Room 11. Absolutely no complaints. Loved the lower level.


Good to know! By choice, I'm in Room #11 on the EB in July. I wanted to try "something different".


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 30, 2017)

I have had a couple bad experiences with downstairs in the summer when the kids in the family room opened and slammed the door what seemed like every few minutes from early to late. One roomettes actually said something to the Adult on one trip. I understood the conversation later, that it is not good to limit children's activities, by telling them no or what to do. Now I have been downstairs when the families have been good at watching the door and the noise. Still, I like the view upstairs, and being able to have the curtain open at night to watch the stars and the towns.


----------



## JayPea (May 30, 2017)

I have never had a room on the lower level so have no comparison I can make, but I do enjoy the view from the upper level. From my limited experience in watching the scenery from the lower level--mainly in the lower level of the lounge car--to me the upper level view is better. As for which room, to me it's all the same. I know there are reasons many folks don't like room 2, but because I tend to drink more liquids on the train than I do at home, I like being close to bathroom. For general purposes, the best room is the one I'm in!!!!


----------



## SarahZ (May 30, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> I have had a couple bad experiences with downstairs in the summer when the kids in the family room opened and slammed the door what seemed like every few minutes from early to late. One roomettes actually said something to the Adult on one trip. *I understood the conversation later, that it is not good to limit children's activities, by telling them no or what to do.* Now I have been downstairs when the families have been good at watching the door and the noise. Still, I like the view upstairs, and being able to have the curtain open at night to watch the stars and the towns.


There's a difference between "limiting children's activities" and explaining to them that it's impolite to slam the door and bother other passengers.


----------



## Roomette 8 (Jun 5, 2017)

I will have roomette 8, in the last car of the consist, 0533 I believe. Is that a desirable location? The Amtrak booking rep said there are plenty of roomettes available on the date I travel and if I want to change just call. Any recommendations?


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 5, 2017)

Roomette 8 said:


> I will have roomette 8, in the last car of the consist, 0533 I believe. Is that a desirable location? The Amtrak booking rep said there are plenty of roomettes available on the date I travel and if I want to change just call. Any recommendations?


If I had a free choice I would pick from roomette numbers 3, 4, 5, or 6. If they were not available I would ask for 2, 7 or 8. If those were not available it would be pretty even between 9, 10, or anything on the lower level. But, as stated previously, I would choose any available Amtrak roomette over a long coach trip on an airliner.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 5, 2017)

You are at the end of the train, so no door traffic. There will be traffic of those who want to view, photo, or film out the rear.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jun 5, 2017)

Roomette 8 said:


> I will have roomette 8, in the last car of the consist, 0533 I believe. Is that a desirable location? The Amtrak booking rep said there are plenty of roomettes available on the date I travel and if I want to change just call. Any recommendations?


I would select a Roomette closer to the center of the Sleeping Car, if possible. Personally, I would not want Roomette #2 because it would be directly across from the SCA's quarters and near the morning coffee station. Too much activity/noise would be a possibility, but that does vary from trip to trip.

I have Roomette #11 on an up-coming Amtrak trip; my first time in a Lower Level Roomette. Once I had to accept the Handicapped Bedroom on that lower level due to a screw-up with my reservation caused by my travel agent failing to properly communicate with Amtrak. I found nothing objectionable about such a location then and anticipate that I will be pleased with Roomette #11.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jun 5, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> You are at the end of the train, so no door traffic. There will be traffic of those who want to view, photo, or film out the rear.


And, being in such a location, as a guest, it adds much to one's sightseeing experience!


----------



## SP&S (Jun 5, 2017)

I prefer 2 thru 4 but really any upper level will do just fine. (Mrs SP&S has stair issues so we only want to climb them once getting on and once getting off) Nothing wrong with #8 at all.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 6, 2017)

The tail end of the Train tends to move alot so as was said Rooms 3-6 are the desirable ones to lots of us! YMMV

( and PVs and deadhead carsare sometimes added to the back of the train blocking the rail fan window.)


----------

